# Two surfaces is better than one!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

My angels havn't bred since i removed the red tiger lotus from the tank. I do not have any other broad-leaved plants in the tank and they would never just lay eggs on the wall of the tank - whether the eggs would stick to the glass, i don't know - and it seems that they have just given up trying to lay on one single surface... observe! 

















Now this is in the community tank so there's virtually no chance that these will every make it beyond a week but it's always fun when you get those little eyes floating around!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol that is very cool...... man that would be alot of fry if they all made it


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. Guess they couldn't pick which one to use


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ha ha great pics. Congrats on the spawn.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Better than laying them on the HEATER like my stupid discus used to do  That is one heck of a nice angelfish. Killer red eyes.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol that is very cool...... man that would be alot of fry if they all made it


Thanks John, when i had the breeder tank going - about half made it to size... sold 65 of them to IPU - you might have seen some of mine come over to Burnaby - young pure yellow guys


target said:


> Very cool. Guess they couldn't pick which one to use


ya my thoughts exactly  


crazy72 said:


> Ha ha great pics. Congrats on the spawn.


Thanks crazy


-N/A- said:


> Better than laying them on the HEATER like my stupid discus used to do  That is one heck of a nice angelfish. Killer red eyes.


Thank you! I really want a spawn to work out with these guys cause that's the male and the female is a gorgeous black marble....the babies would really look great - just not worth keeping a second tank for them unfortunately


----------

